# Giant Mango bowl



## Kalai (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought I would post a picture of a big Mango bowl my Brother in law just finished today, it measures 23" in dia. and 7" tall, this is the largest bowl he has ever made and he made it on my homemade lathe that can turn up to 4 feet 8 inches in dia. I guess I could turn a giant pen one day, aloha to all.

Chris 
Kalai


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, that's huge! Nice work. Just imagine all the nachos you could fit in that puppy!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome bowl!  How many times did you have to sharpen to get through that one :?)

I'd like to see pics of the lathe too.
lr

nachos... sheesh... guess that beats a bowl of boogers...


----------



## tmhawk (Jul 25, 2008)

HOME MADE LATHE !? C'mon give it up, pictures and description, holy cow. The bowl is AWESOME, fantastic.


----------



## marcruby (Jul 25, 2008)

That's glorious.  It must have been a lot of fun in the making.

Marc


----------



## Kalai (Jul 25, 2008)

*Homemade Big Bowl Lathe*

Hey guys here is a picture of my homemade lathe, I can turn bowls up to 4 feet 8 inches, I use a old jeep transmision to change speed and I have reverse and I use a 3 hp moter to run the lathe, I hope you guys like it, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## Kalai (Jul 25, 2008)

I forgot the picture , here it is.


----------



## low_48 (Jul 25, 2008)

Really nice work!!!! I've turned some 20"+ bowls, but what makes it tough, is where do you display something that big. No shelf space, it covers half the dining room table, etc.... The two big ones I kept are on the floor under the drop front secretary. Not exactly prime display space! My daughter has the biggest I have turned, she keeps it near her desk and fills it with junk mail.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice work! Considering the time it must have taken, I'm thinking that toward the finish line, the jitters set in for fear of a snag or some other miserable thing!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 25, 2008)

mama mia, thassa a big lathe.. 

I don't think I want to be anywhere on the island if something comes off that thing.

wow


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 25, 2008)

Kalai said:


> Hey guys here is a picture of my homemade lathe, I can turn bowls up to 4 feet 8 inches, I use a old jeep transmision to change speed and I have reverse and I use a 3 hp moter to run the lathe, I hope you guys like it, aloha.
> 
> Kalai



you got a stick shift and all???? i can just hear the gears grinding when you take it into 4th.

sweet bowl too! where did you/he find a piece of wood big enough to make that?


----------



## Fred (Jul 26, 2008)

*Very nice bowl. BTW, in your photo is that an indexing plate in the upper left hand corner? Just kidding of course ... unless that is what it is!* :wink:


----------



## louisbry (Jul 26, 2008)

Chris, that is one nice bowl.  The mango has beautiful figure and bowl shape is right on!


----------



## stolicky (Jul 26, 2008)

Not THAT is a cereal bowl!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, that's a big lathe.  The bowl looks great...now go spin me a swimming pool please!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very cool and big bowl. Very nice.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 26, 2008)

incredible!!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 29, 2008)

Chris,
First of all, wow, that's a nice bowl.  I can turn something large on my lathe, but I've never tried it.  I'd have to rotate the head stock (easy to do).  I have a stand from my old delta lathe too, but I'm just not there skill-wise.

I have a phone number from someone who has 8' wide slabs of mango.  I can't even pick it up, let alone ship it back to Delaware.  Interested?  He's on the big island too.  I'd be interested in splitting it with you, but I can't use too much of it (maybe 20 boardfeet).  I have no idea what it looks like and I never met the guy, but the guy who sells wood items at the outdoors market in Kailua Kona told me about him and I got his number.  
Aloha (and mahalo that's the extent of my knowledge of Hawai'ian),
Rob


----------

